# Pinkie



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

My cat, Carmel, has diabetes. We've tried everything we possibly can and we've come to the decision that we have to put him to sleep Saturday after taking a turn for the worse again. He started losing weight again a month ago and we took him to emergency, where his glucose levels were so high the machine they use to test blood levels couldn't register it and they had to run it through a different machine. They told us to up his shots to twice a day which worked for a while and now it's not working. Rather than let him suffer any longer we've decided to put him to sleep.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. It's always so miserable even when you know it's the right thing to do


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

yes it is he's a sweet kitty too. He'd always sleep on my bed when I lived with my dad. We have conversations too he'd meow and I'd meow back we'd do this for an hour sometimes. He used to play fetch too I swear this cat thought he was a dog lol


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. . .


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys  he's in a better place now where he isn't sick anymore.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry as well


----------

